# Tonsillitis



## vraiblonde

I haz it.  

Started Saturday night, and I've been miserable ever since.  Doc put me on Amoxicillin on Monday but so far no real improvement.  

That's all.  I just wanted to bawl and moan.  Feel free to give me sympathy.  Or better yet, give it to Monello for having to put up with my cranky butt.


----------



## JeJeTe

vraiblonde said:


> I haz it.
> 
> Started Saturday night, and I've been miserable ever since.  Doc put me on Amoxicillin on Monday but so far no real improvement.
> 
> That's all.  I just wanted to bawl and moan.  Feel free to give me sympathy.  Or better yet, give it to Monello for having to put up with my cranky butt.



I had this a couple years ago and it one of the most horrible things ever.


----------



## Misfit

I had my tonsils taken out because they kept making me


----------



## kwillia

Did they rule out mono? Then again if it is truly mono you would feel bad enough that you'd want Monello to knock you over they head with a fancy pineapple in order to be put out of your misery.


----------



## frequentflier

vraiblonde said:


> I haz it.
> 
> Started Saturday night, and I've been miserable ever since.  Doc put me on Amoxicillin on Monday but so far no real improvement.
> 
> That's all.  I just wanted to bawl and moan.  Feel free to give me sympathy.  Or better yet, give it to Monello for having to put up with my cranky butt.



Have you seen an ENT specialist about removing your tonsils? You may consider it if you continue to have issues. I had mine removed about 10 years ago- it is considered pretty serious surgery having it done as an adult. My doctor said my tonsils had a lot of scar tissue (that he had been unable to see before removing). It helped my sleep apnea, too. 
 to you and  to Monello


----------



## Misfit

Poor Monello


----------



## Bann

I feel your pain! 

I had it repeatedly when I was 18/19 years old.  I mean, I would finish the anti-B and would get it again within a wk ...until they took out my tonsils when I was 19.  It sucks, and you feel horrible!!

  Hope you feel better soon & let Monello baby you at least a little.


----------



## vraiblonde

I've never had tonsillitis before and always thought it was just a bad sore throat or something.

Uh, no.

This is awful and has taken over my throat, mouth, body, and psychological outlook.  It destroys your will to live.


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> This is awful and has taken over my throat, mouth, body, and psychological outlook.  It destroys your will to live.



Having them taken out is 100 times worse. It was the worst pain I have ever experienced. My wife said it is far worse than child birth. It is two solid weeks of agony. Pain meds only dull the pain, they don't make it bearable.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> I've never had tonsillitis before and always thought it was just a bad sore throat or something.
> 
> Uh, no.
> 
> This is awful and has taken over my throat, mouth, body, and psychological outlook.  It destroys your will to live.



This is true.   Very true.    Hurts like a m-effer


----------



## JeJeTe

vraiblonde said:


> I've never had tonsillitis before and always thought it was just a bad sore throat or something.
> 
> Uh, no.
> 
> This is awful and has taken over my throat, mouth, body, and psychological outlook.  It destroys your will to live.



This should be the dictionary definition of it.  I had never had it as an adult either and it was truly horrifying when I did.


----------



## Roman

Salt water rinses may help a bit. Drink plenty of fluid, and take some Motrin if you can. Feel better soon.


----------



## Bann

MMDad said:


> Having them taken out is 100 times worse. It was the worst pain I have ever experienced. My wife said it is far worse than child birth. It is two solid weeks of agony. Pain meds only dull the pain, they don't make it bearable.



This also is true.  Worst. Pain. Ever.   Evvv-er

Not only that, but my high threshold for medication pain relief and low tolerance for pain...meant that the local anesthesia they used (Bethesda Naval Hosp) didn't last the whole surgery and I felt the last stitches going in.  Surgeon saw the tears rolling down my face and said I shouldn't be feeling pain yet.   Yeah.  Ok.


----------



## MMDad

Bann said:


> the local anesthesia they used (Bethesda Naval Hosp) didn't last the whole surgery and I felt the last stitches going in.



Not trying to be a MKK and one up you or anything, but I had a similar experience. But I got to feel the scalpel cutting into me. During my vasectomy.


----------



## vraiblonde

MMDad said:


> Not trying to be a MKK and one up you or anything, but I had a similar experience. But I got to feel the scalpel cutting into me. During my vasectomy.



Okay, you win.  :shudder:


----------



## libertytyranny

I had my tonsils out as an adult, it was painful but I didn't even take the narcotics they gave me. I took two doses of vicodin before i started projectile vomiting..so i opted to swallow childrens motrin instead..3-4 days later I was much improved and didnt need anything. It was much preferrable to the constant infections I had. I do have a rather high pain tolerance so that helps but its def better than being constantly sick.


----------



## Bann

MMDad said:


> Not trying to be a MKK and one up you or anything, but I had a similar experience. But I got to feel the scalpel cutting into me. During my vasectomy.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Okay, you win.  :shudder:



  Forreal!


----------



## GWguy

MMDad said:


> Not trying to be a MKK and one up you or anything, but I had a similar experience. But I got to feel the scalpel cutting into me. During my vasectomy.



I'll be MKK and go one better.  Involves the same region.  BIG threaded needle.  NO pain killer, topical, injection or otherwise....

If I could have gotten up I would have slugged that doctor.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> Or better yet, give it to Monello for having to put up with my cranky butt.



Either Tonsillitis has mutated or we may have a misdiagnosis...


----------



## frequentflier

libertytyranny said:


> I had my tonsils out as an adult, it was painful but I didn't even take the narcotics they gave me. I took two doses of vicodin before i started projectile vomiting..so i opted to swallow childrens motrin instead..3-4 days later I was much improved and didnt need anything. It was much preferrable to the constant infections I had. I do have a rather high pain tolerance so that helps but its def better than being constantly sick.



Beforehand, I swore I wasn't going to take the pain meds....I was crushing them up in yogurt on the car ride home. LOL In addition to removing my tonsils, they also removed my uvula. 
It was incredibly painful and it took a long time to recuperate but it was worth it.


----------



## Larry Gude

frequentflier said:


> In addition to removing my tonsils, they also removed my uvula.
> .



OMG!!!! Can you still have children??????


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> This is awful and has taken over my throat, mouth, body, and psychological outlook.  It destroys your will to live.





Feel better soonly!


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> It destroys your will to live.



That's a big bunch of shhhhhh....


----------



## ginwoman

so tonsillitis and strep are two different things?


----------



## Larry Gude

ginwoman said:


> so tonsillitis and strep are two different things?



Yup. Tonsillitis will give you 'cranky butt' and strep affects your throat...   Go figure....


----------



## kwillia

ginwoman said:


> so tonsillitis and strep are two different things?


Tonsillitis is an inflammation of the tonsils. It can be caused by a number of things: virus, strep, mono, etc.


----------



## frequentflier

Larry Gude said:


> OMG!!!! Can you still have children??????


----------



## stew77

prayers for you..As they say: this too shall end, eventually!  Good luck..  If I can help??


----------



## belvak

kwillia said:


> Did they rule out mono? Then again if it is truly mono you would feel bad enough that you'd want Monello to knock you over they head with a fancy pineapple in order to be put out of your misery.







vraiblonde said:


> I've never had tonsillitis before and always thought it was just a bad sore throat or something.
> 
> Uh, no.
> 
> This is awful and has taken over my throat, mouth, body, and psychological outlook.  It destroys your will to live.



 



Larry Gude said:


> OMG!!!! Can you still have children??????





I had my tonsils removed when I was 18 months old (not that long ago - HaHa). That's the day I had a not so good reaction to pre-anesthesia and called my grandmother a dumb bitch. Seriously! I have heard that story for about 50 years!!! Anyway, hope you're on the mend soon Vrai!!!  

Hubby had his uvula removed (no, sadly he cannot have children any more, poor Hubby) and his sleep apnea went bye bye!


----------



## MMDad

frequentflier said:


> Beforehand, I swore I wasn't going to take the pain meds....I was crushing them up in yogurt on the car ride home. LOL In addition to removing my tonsils, they also removed my uvula.
> It was incredibly painful and it took a long time to recuperate but it was worth it.



I had the same. It was terrible, but I've been told that it's the tonsils causing the really bad pain.


----------



## Larry Gude

belvak said:


> ...and his sleep apnea went bye bye!



I've heard that that is stunningly painful recovery and not a very high success rate.


----------



## vraiblonde

JeJeTe said:


> This should be the dictionary definition of it.  I had never had it as an adult either and it was truly horrifying when I did.



Do you remember how long it lasted?


----------



## RareBreed

MMDad said:


> Not trying to be a MKK and one up you or anything, but I had a similar experience. But I got to feel the scalpel cutting into me. During my vasectomy.



Our then 3 year old son hauled off and punched my husband in the crotch right after his surgery.

Son: Daddy, where did you have the surgery?
Husband points at crotch
Son: Oh!  (hard punch to husband's crotch)
Husband falls to the ground like a tree, straight kneed

Vrai, I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Rommey

vraiblonde said:


> Tonsillitis...my cranky butt.


You might want to get a second opinion, since that appears to have been misdiagnosed...


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Do you remember how long it lasted?



 

When did you get diagnosed and start the antibiotics?  If you waited a few days before going to the Dr., then it probably progressed until you really couldn't stand it anymore, and by that time - the infection had also progressed.  I think that once the antibiotic has gotten into your system (1 or 2 complete days of treatment) the pain will start to subside.  It's hard to tell.  I know when I would get this - it was all involved.  I would have everything: from the swollen, excruciatingly sore throat with infection on both sides of my throat (forget the spots - both of my tonsils would be covered!) which then affected the glands in my neck, so they would hurt like the mumps did, and I would have a headache & high fever, too. 

Gargling with warm salt water is a really good thing - it will sooth and heal your throat. Of course, lots of juice or water (hot herbal teas, if you can take that) to stay hydrated.


----------



## warneckutz

vraiblonde said:


> I've never had tonsillitis before and always thought it was just a bad sore throat or something.
> 
> Uh, no.
> 
> This is awful and has taken over my throat, mouth, body, and psychological outlook.  It destroys your will to live.



Maybe it's mono...


----------



## Bann

warneckutz said:


> Maybe it's mono...



...but if she's already been to the Dr. then she's had the tests run to rule out mono, I would think.  (I hope!)

I had to take Thing2 to the ER/Fast Track right before school vacation in December - he suddenly came down with a (kind of high) fever and was shaking, but he also had a massive sore throat.  It seemed all of a sudden he could barely walk he felt so bad.  (He'd just finished his last swim meet for the year the night before, also)

Anyhoo, they swab tested his throat for all kinds of stuff of course,  including strep & mono. Ruled those out and then ordered chest xrays.  Turns out, he had a mild case of pneumonia, but they were seriously looking at mono since he had those other symptoms.


----------



## desertrat

Used to get it all the time as a kid. I remember the ear infections as worse though.


----------



## DoWhat

Bann said:


> ...they swab tested his throat for all kinds of stuff of course,  including strep & mono.



Isn't mono checked via blood test and takes a week to check the results?


----------



## warneckutz

DoWhat said:


> Isn't mono checked via blood test and takes a week to check the results?



They can swab it too...


----------



## Radiant1

Larry Gude said:


> I've heard that that is stunningly painful recovery and not a very high success rate.



As for myself, the apnea has subsided and the snoring comes and goes, I guess that can be considered a success. 

I've had 13 surgeries in my lifetime and this by far this was the most painful recovery. Up side -- I lost 15 pounds during my recovery because there was no way in hell I was going to swallow any more than I had to. It took a week before I could handle Jello.


----------



## kwillia

warneckutz said:


> They can swab it too...


Yep... I was 32 when I had someone drive me to Urgent care because I had the most absolute worst (what I thought was) strep in my life. I could hardly swallow my own saliva.  The step test was negative. I believe it was two days later when I got the call that it was mono. It took a steroid shot to get the swelling and pain down enough to function. It took weeks to get my energy level back up.


----------



## warneckutz

kwillia said:


> Yep... I was 32 when I had someone drive me to Urgent care because I had the most absolute worst (what I thought was) strep in my life. I could hardly swallow my own saliva.  The step test was negative. I believe it was two days later when I got the call that it was mono. It took a steroid shot to get the swelling and pain down enough to function. It took weeks to get my energy level back up.



I had mono and it didn't bother me much.


----------



## kwillia

warneckutz said:


> I had mono and it didn't bother me much.


Mine hit with a vengance. I believe my white blood cell count was 21,000 or something outrageous like that... they were afraid my spleen was going to explode.

On the upside, I spent 5 weeks resting, eatting health foods to boost immune system, etc. and came to the conclusion that I needed to stop focusing on working so dayum hard (I was on call 7/24 and worked 12 hours or more most days) and needed to put myself higher on the priority list.... I joined Pro Fitness and spent the next 3 1/2 years loving the gym...  To this day I have fond memories of just how much I loved the Body Pump classes and the cardio marathons and weight circuiting that I still wish I could quit my day job and become a personal fitness instructor...


----------



## warneckutz

kwillia said:


> Mine hit with a vengance. I believe my white blood cell count was 21,000 or something outrageous like that... they were afraid my spleen was going to explode.
> 
> On the upside, I spent 5 weeks resting, eatting health foods to boost immune system, etc. and came to the conclusion that I needed to stop focusing on working so dayum hard (I was on call 7/24 and worked 12 hours or more most days) and needed to put myself higher on the priority list.... *I joined Pro Fitness and spent the next 3 1/2 years loving the gym**...  To this day I have fond memories of just how much I loved the Body Pump *classes and the cardio marathons and weight circuiting that I still wish I could quite my day job and become a personal fitness instructor...



That warms my heart...

The doc told me to take it easy but I just kept the same routine with no adverse effects... I did come down with it a second time years later though with little effect... I dunno how that happened.


----------



## vraiblonde

Radiant1 said:


> Up side -- I lost 15 pounds during my recovery because there was no way in hell I was going to swallow any more than I had to. It took a week before I could handle Jello.



That is the upside to this ordeal.    Atkins shakes, btw, make a wonderful liquid meal.


----------



## MMDad

Larry Gude said:


> I've heard that that is stunningly painful recovery and not a very high success rate.



It is stunningly painful. It isn't a cure all, but success rates are good - 50-60% cure and 90% improvement. It has to be part of a total package. I lost about 40 lbs. and the ENT still saw excess soft tissue, so she did a UPPP (Uvulopalatopharyngoplasty) to remove tonsils, uvula, and part of the soft palate.  

I didn't have apnea - I would just wake myself up if I started snoring, 20 times per hour. I think it was because I knew that if I snored my wife would kick me, so I started waking up first. The UPPP solved the snoring - I can't even make a snoring sound if I try. The only real down side is "nasal reflux." If you aren't careful when drinking it can end up in your nose.

My wife had hers done too and it solved her apnea and snoring. But then she put weight back on and the snoring came back.


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> That is the upside to this ordeal.    Atkins shakes, btw, make a wonderful liquid meal.



 If you are stuck on a liquid diet, those aren't too bad at all. "Nutritional" shakes used to be so nasty - we have it good now!


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:


> .... I joined Pro Fitness and spent the next 3 1/2 years loving the gym...


Was War there?


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> That is the upside to this ordeal.    Atkins shakes, btw, make a wonderful liquid meal.


You just hook up with War and get some roids.


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> You just hook up with War and get some roids.



Yeah, that's what I need:  anger issues.


----------



## vraiblonde

This thread will get picked up in the search engines so I'm going to put this here for those who are googling about tonsillitis:

1 part Milk of Magnesia
1 part Benadryl

Mix together and rinse your mouth with it, gargle if you can.  It stings at first but then your mouth and throat go numb.

Bliss.


----------



## Roman

vraiblonde said:


> This thread will get picked up in the search engines so I'm going to put this here for those who are googling about tonsillitis:
> 
> 1 part Milk of Magnesia
> 1 part Benadryl
> 
> Mix together and rinse your mouth with it, gargle if you can.  It stings at first but then your mouth and throat go numb.
> 
> Bliss.


Nice! How often can you do that? My Daughter just had a Throat Biopsy in both areas her tonsils use to be. It's been almost 2 weeks, and she's still having a bit of pain. Her Doctor gave her something called Magic Mouthwash.


----------



## Bann

Roman said:


> Nice! How often can you do that? My Daughter just had a Throat Biopsy in both areas her tonsils use to be. It's been almost 2 weeks, and she's still having a bit of pain. Her Doctor gave her something called Magic Mouthwash.



When I was elementary school age the dr used to give me a mixture to swish around in my mouth for canker sores...it was called 1-2-3 mixture. It was a minty, milky solution and it numbed the pain! 
It sounds similar to what you & Vrai mentioned. I think the Benadryl/diphenhydramine takes the place of lidocaine.     Good stuff!


----------



## DoWhat

Bann said:


> canker sores...



Are canker sores herpes?


----------



## desertrat

yes Bud Light kills those bugs though


----------



## my-thyme

I'm surprised you still have your tonsils.
As kids, my brother had lots of ear and throat problems. When my parents agreed to have his tonsils removed,  Dr Barbarich said 'Let's take them all out', and my dad thought three for the price of one was great. So 3 yr old brother, 4 yr old sister and 6 yr old me were in the hospital having tonsils out on the same day.


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> Are canker sores herpes?



No, cold sores are herpes.  Trust me, I'm an expert now.  

Canker sores are just lesions in your mouth for whatever reason:  you bit your cheek; ate hot cheesy pizza fresh out of the oven; got tonsillitis....


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> *No, cold sores are herpes.  Trust me, I'm an expert now. *
> 
> Canker sores are just lesions in your mouth for whatever reason:  you bit your cheek; ate hot cheesy pizza fresh out of the oven; got tonsillitis....




  Exactamundo - they are not herpes! Their medical name is Aphthous ulcer.     I, too, have researched the heck out of these things and am an expert.  

I get canker sores, but I have never had a cold sore, fever blister, etc.  So go figure.    All I know is if I have a lot of stress, or have some kind of indigestion/acid reflux going on and I scratch the inside of my mouth on a tortilla chip or bite my lip or the inside of my mouth - that can turn into a canker sore and it HURTSLIKEFREAKINGSH*T for about 7 days, at least.


----------



## Bann

my-thyme said:


> I'm surprised you still have your tonsils.
> As kids, my brother had lots of ear and throat problems. When my parents agreed to have his tonsils removed,  Dr Barbarich said 'Let's take them all out', and my dad thought three for the price of one was great. So 3 yr old brother, 4 yr old sister and 6 yr old me were in the hospital having tonsils out on the same day.



  I was actually supposed to have my tonsils out when I was about 6 years old.  I don't know if it was scheduled or about to be.   I had a lot of tonsillitis when I was little, too.  Then, my dad got orders (Navy) overseas to Italy, so the guidance was to just wait and get it done later.  When we got overseas and settled there - the Docs (still Navy) didn't see any reason to take them out, as I wasn't having bouts of tonsillitis by then.       I guess it stayed mostly dormant until I was 18 and then kept recurring.  So the Navy Docs at Pax River, said take out the tonsils!!    (Which I had done at Bethesda)

It's supposed to be easier when you're a kid.  I don't know about that - but I DO know one thing -that thing about having all the ice cream you want is a crock.   You don't want any ice cream or anything else because it hurts to even think about swallowing.


----------



## belvak

Larry Gude said:


> I've heard that that is stunningly painful recovery and not a very high success rate.



Yes, Hubby was in a lot of pain, but he was stupid and didn't want to take the drugs. He even went to the county fair and ate a corn dog! Men! 



vraiblonde said:


> That is the upside to this ordeal.    Atkins shakes, btw, make a wonderful liquid meal.



I love the Strawberry Banana shakes. They often take the place of meals for me when I'm on the go. Of course, they have to be cold!



vraiblonde said:


> This thread will get picked up in the search engines so I'm going to put this here for those who are googling about tonsillitis:
> 
> 1 part Milk of Magnesia
> 1 part Benadryl
> 
> Mix together and rinse your mouth with it, gargle if you can.  It stings at first but then your mouth and throat go numb.
> 
> Bliss.



We used to use Chloroseptic (sp?) spray for sore throats when we were young. Sort of same effect... Numbed the throat and everything else it touched! BIG  Vrai!! Hope you're on the mend soon!


----------



## vraiblonde

Last night when I was whining Monello suggested this might be a good time to bust out the juicer again for my liquid meals.

Well, no.  

But I do have a Ninja blender that makes the most lovely smoothies.  Tonight it was Granny Smith apples, spinach, honey, almond milk, and ice.


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> Last night when I was whining Monello suggested this might be a good time to bust out the juicer again for my liquid meals.
> 
> Well, no.
> 
> But I do have a Ninja blender that makes the most lovely smoothies.  Tonight it was Granny Smith apples, spinach, honey, almond milk, and ice.



Are you positive that you don't have SalMonello?


----------



## frequentflier

Hank said:


> Are you positive that you don't have SalMonello?


----------



## my-thyme

And I forgot.. Feel better soon, vb.

And one for the caregiver


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> Are you positive that you don't have SalMonello?



Lame.


----------



## Bonehead

Hank said:


> Are you positive that you don't have SalMonello?



I suppose everything is funny to you when you are high, right Craig ?


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Are you positive that you don't have SalMonello?


----------



## Larry Gude

warneckutz said:


> I had mono and it didn't bother me much.



I had mono in high school and that was the first time I recall considering dead might be better. Three freaking weeks of high fever and freezing to death.


----------



## vraiblonde

Why Do Canker Sores Hurt?

I was wondering how these little blisters can be so damned painful.

Thank you, internet!


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> Why Do Canker Sores Hurt?
> 
> I was wondering how these little blisters can be so damned painful.
> 
> Thank you, internet!


menstrual hormones


----------



## Bonehead

DoWhat said:


> menstrual hormones



You must be Hank's domestic partner your attempt at humor sucks as bad as his does.


----------



## DoWhat

Bonehead said:


> You must be Hank's domestic partner your attempt at humor sucks as bad as his does.



Anyone ever call you a Dickhead, Bonehead?

One of these days we shall meet.


----------



## Bonehead

Bring it on mighty mouse.


----------



## DoWhat

Bonehead said:


> Bring it on mighty mouse.



Bring what?


----------



## Bonehead

DoWhat said:


> Anyone ever call you a Dickhead, Bonehead?
> 
> One of these days we shall meet.



Do you even bother to read what you post ? Obviously not. You I think are more suited to the Dickhead title.


----------



## DoWhat

Bonehead said:


> Do you even bother to read what you post ? Obviously not. You I think are more suited to the Dickhead title.


----------



## Bonehead

DoWhat said:


>



I am glad that you agree.


----------



## DoWhat

Bonehead said:


> I am glad that you agree.



Would you like my address?

Stop by anytime.


----------



## Hank

Bonehead said:


> I am glad that you agree.



Such an internet tough guy, Dave! 

You should try a sense of humor, you ####ing drunk drip!


----------



## Bonehead

DoWhat said:


> Would you like my address?
> 
> Stop by anytime.



No thanks mighty mouth maybe some other time.


----------



## warneckutz

vraiblonde said:


> Yeah, that's what I need:  anger issues.





As long as your boy stays on top of knocking the bottom out you better not be angry about anything.


----------



## ICit

warneckutz said:


> As long as your boy stays on top of knocking the bottom out you better not be angry about anything.



...

oohhh..... no.... you ...didnt....


----------



## vraiblonde

First of all, Monello is not a boy.  He is a man.

Second, I had a severe allergic reaction to the amoxicillin they gave me on Monday.  I can't even describe the pain to you.  Finally my brain kicked in and I went back Saturday to get new meds.  Doc went scorched earth on that #### and today I'm feeling much better.


----------



## warneckutz

Oh...


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> First of all, Monello is not a boy.  He is a man.
> 
> Second, I had a severe allergic reaction to the amoxicillin they gave me on Monday.  I can't even describe the pain to you.  Finally my brain kicked in and I went back Saturday to get new meds.  Doc went scorched earth on that #### and today I'm feeling much better.





Good Lord!  Glad you called the doctor back!


----------



## MJ

vraiblonde said:


> First of all, Monello is not a boy.  He is a man.
> 
> Second, I had a severe allergic reaction to the amoxicillin they gave me on Monday.  I can't even describe the pain to you.  Finally my brain kicked in and I went back Saturday to get new meds.  Doc went scorched earth on that #### and today I'm feeling much better.



Glad you're on the mend.


----------



## Lilypad

Seriously...a severe reaction to amoxicillin?  Girlfriend you better make a note of that for the future (sometime we forgot in an emergency); better yet wear a pendant or bracelet...next time could be worse!  Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Vince

vraiblonde said:


> First of all, Monello is not a boy.  He is a man.
> 
> Second, I had a severe allergic reaction to the amoxicillin they gave me on Monday.  I can't even describe the pain to you.  Finally my brain kicked in and I went back Saturday to get new meds.  Doc went scorched earth on that #### and today I'm feeling much better.


You might consider having them removed after you get well.


----------



## RPMDAD

warneckutz said:


> Oh...
> 
> View attachment 103627




WOW, that is all. I am thinking though i lost the tonsillitis connection on this, but this is the forums.


----------



## warneckutz

RPMDAD said:


> WOW, that is all. I am thinking though i lost the tonsillitis connection on this, but this is the forums.



By getting slightly off track it keeps everything on track...


----------

